# Triads



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's an interesting use of triads in rhythm playing that was new to me.
Seems to have come from a piano player. Lesson starts around 1:50 after demo and gear story.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Cool. Unknown to me as well.

Simple. I'll be using it.

Thanks.


----------

